# Happy Auschwitz Nazi's



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

New Auschwitz photos revealed

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com





.


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for this post


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah.. it's worth watching.. quite a different spin than we're used to!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2007)

Just goes to show how evil some people can be.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

The only "good" Nazi is a *DEAD* Nazi


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just goes to show how evil some people can be.



Yeah..

I cant think of a better definition of evil.... "_All this gassing and burning people has got me worn out, I need some blueberries and accordion music to unwind."
_

Those women were UGLY!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2007)

Chilling but it is interesting to see just how carefree there were despite all the slaughter around them - pure evil.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 20, 2007)

Just watched it, god that digusts me.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2007)

"The Banality Of Evil"


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> "The Banality Of Evil"



yes sys.. but u gotta explain!

_The Banality of Evil is a phrase coined in 1963 by Hannah Arendt in her work Eichmann in Jerusalem. It describes the thesis that the great evils in history generally, and the Holocaust in particular, were not executed by fanatics or sociopaths but rather by ordinary people who accepted the premises of their state and therefore participated with the view that their actions were normal._

Banality of Evil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

.....and then some (censored) people have (censored) stomach to say that it never happened......


----------



## R-2800 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't stand people who say that it never happened!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and then some (censored) people have (censored) stomach to say that it never happened......



Many people at the time did not believe it was happening. You have to understand that 90 percent of the death camps (not all concentration camps were death camps, the majority of camps in Germany were not doing the mass killings as in other camps outside of the borders) were not in Germany but in Eastern Europe. The Average German citizen did not know what was "truely" going on.

I have read my Grandfathers diaries and he was a Major on the Eastern Front during WW2. After the war he was forced to walk through a camp and he was terrified and could not believe what he was seeing with his own eyes.

You will not find any Germans today that will say it never happened unless they are part of a right wing Neo Nazi group which is a small minority of people in Germany.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't understand why you are all so shocked by them lounging around? It's a job to them; did you honestly picture them slaughtering goats for sacrifice to Satan in their spare time? Evil, but still humans, they drank, smoked and f*cked like the rest of us.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 21, 2007)

No one is shocked, it's just a graphic illustration of barbarity personified. It's a glimpse we haven't had before. 

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> No one is shocked, it's just a graphic illustration of barbarity personified. It's a glimpse we haven't had before.
> 
> .



Agreed


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Many people at the time did not believe it was happening. You have to understand that 90 percent of the death camps (not all concentration camps were death camps, the majority of camps in Germany were not doing the mass killings as in other camps outside of the borders) were not in Germany but in Eastern Europe. The Average German citizen did not know what was "truely" going on.
> 
> I have read my Grandfathers diaries and he was a Major on the Eastern Front during WW2. After the war he was forced to walk through a camp and he was terrified and could not believe what he was seeing with his own eyes.
> 
> You will not find any Germans today that will say it never happened unless they are part of a right wing Neo Nazi group which is a small minority of people in Germany.



I understand Adler, mate. It was those Neo Nazis I reffered to... Your grandfather first went through hell out on the Eastern Front, and then have to see all that coming back home.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Agreed


Pobably did the same maybe in Soviet Union at the Gulags, I don't know.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

I just saw this film for the first time. Now, I'm old enough to remember 
reading about it right after the war. I remember seeing the "news reels" at
the movies, when the concentration camps were liberated. It was hard
to fathom then, and it's just as hard to believe now. These nazi's are
having a ball, while the Jews are being gassed just a stone's throw away.

I hope they all rot in HELL !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, man. All of them.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 21, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I hope they all rot in HELL !!



They will.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Pobably did the same maybe in Soviet Union at the Gulags, I don't know.....



I wish he were still alive to tell the stories of the Gulags. He never wanted to talk about them before and now he is gone.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

I bet that those stories would be like listen to your own worst nightmares....


----------



## Maharg (Sep 23, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I hope they all rot in HELL !!
> Charles


Agreeed, I hope Hell has a gas chamber. Then these..(I was going to say animals. But animals wouldn't do this sort of thing)...so aholes will do. Then these aholes could stand in line, get packed like sardines into a confined space, and suffocated buy toxic fumes...then after all the pain and truma associated with such a death, they wake up back at the head of the line....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 29, 2007)

Those guards do seem pretty heartless. But I suppose trying to be happy was their attempt to keep their sanity, to not become mindless killing machines or beasts, even though that's what they did through their actions.

I'm sure they all knew what was going on, even those women who ran the radio's.

But's it's nice to see Mengle can't escape his fate of being a part of that camp, the photo shows it. If somebody could find one of Hitler there.............


----------



## Udet (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a problem with all this: we do not yet have a complete view of evil regarding WW2. For some reason the photograph is not complete.

Missing still are the views of the barbarity and brutality of the Soviet Union, including the massed plundering, murdering and deportation of millions human beings to bolshevik camps, not forgetting the artificial famines of 1932 in the Ukraine, mastered by the dear friend -or should i say "business partner"?- of both Churchill and Roosevelt, smiley Dzhugashvilli. Would the view of millions of women, children and old people slowly starved to death in cities, towns and villages across the Ukraine cause the same emotions Auschwits videos do? 

Also i am sure there were so many British officers and soldiers who were also having a ball during those days of May 1945 when they handed over the Cossacks to the soviets, or when they handed over Croat refugees to the hyennas of Tito.

I am sure that any person, German or not, civilian or military, who would have handed over jews to Gestapo would have been certainly tried and executed.

Now as for rotting in hell, it is good many of you mention this; there are so many major war criminals within the allies, that if you believe in the notion of rotting in hell, and knowing the vast majority of those allied war criminals got away with their stuff, they are surely rotting in hell shoulder to shoulder with those nazis. Talk about becoming equal...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Udet said:


> There is a problem with all this: we do not yet have a complete view of evil regarding WW2. For some reason the photograph is not complete.
> 
> .



This is not a indictment of mans inhumanity towards man.. this is a glimpse of an instant in time in Nazi Germany. If you're suggesting that anytime a photo of Auschwitz is posted you need to give fair and equal time to other atrocities, than i don't get it.

Thats too Politically correct to me... kinda like a cross between the French and a Democrat.

The photo is complete and stands on it's own as a low point in human history. 

Sure there were tons of other low points but dont go down the road that we need to mention other acts of cruelty in order to validate the holocoust!

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2007)

Udet said:


> There is a problem with all this: we do not yet have a complete view of evil regarding WW2. For some reason the photograph is not complete.
> 
> Missing still are the views of the barbarity and brutality of the Soviet Union, including the massed plundering, murdering and deportation of millions human beings to bolshevik camps, not forgetting the artificial famines of 1932 in the Ukraine, mastered by the dear friend -or should i say "business partner"?- of both Churchill and Roosevelt, smiley Dzhugashvilli. Would the view of millions of women, children and old people slowly starved to death in cities, towns and villages across the Ukraine cause the same emotions Auschwits videos do?
> 
> ...



Yeah but this thread is not about them. It is about the Nazis at these death camps...


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd say the main reason we don't remember Stalin in the same light as Hitler is that Stalin never bombed or tried to invade us. Whilst Stalin quietly killed his own, Hitler killed other countries in a very public manor. But I digress.

The thing to remember is those who worked in death camps didn't see themselves as evil men murdering innocents. They saw Jews and Slavs as animals so they probably saw themselves as little different from abattoir workers, if anything doing the world a service by getting rid of 'lesser' people. Also, I'm no psychologist and certianly not condoning it, but humans find humour in even the most horrific of situations. If they really thought about what they were doing they'd go mad, so would find any way to escape it


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw this posted over on another forum. I had understood as much though, that life was pretty easy for one assigned as staff to the concentration camps who thought nothing wrong of what they were doing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Please dont quote me on this as I obviously have no proof. There were thousands of workers at these camps and obviously you had the **** heads that did really evil things and believed in what they were doing because they were so brainwashed into Hitlers beliefs, but I am sure there were plenty of workers there that did not necessarily agree with what was going on but to them it was basically out of fear. 

You do your job or you and your family end up just like them.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 7, 2007)

...and now the sweet smell of roasting flesh still titillates their nostrils, but this time it's their own eternal nazi body forever burning in hell...hehehehheeh technically won't happen 'til judgment day, might as well enjoy the thought now, though.

dj


----------

